# OPC Automation Alarm & Event 1.0 Type Library?



## MarkusMA (30 Oktober 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin mal wieder auf der Suche nach einer Datei. Ich benötige zum ansprechen eines OPC Alarm & Events Servers aus Excel 2007 (VBA) die OPC *Automation Alarm & Event 1.0 Type Library*.

Leider habe ich diese DLL nicht. Nun ist meine Frage ob mir jemand diese schicken kann oder weis wo ich diese bekomme kann. Das ganze ist für eine Studienarbeit notwendig. Für eure Hilfe schon einmal vielen Dank im Vorraus!

Gruß MarkusMA


----------



## Question_mark (30 Oktober 2008)

*Download*

Hallo,

die kann man doch bestimmt von der OPC Organisation herunterladen :

http://www.opcfoundation.org

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## MarkusMA (31 Oktober 2008)

Hallo ?,

den Gedanken hatte ich leider auch schon. Bisher habe ich die Datei dort nicht im Download bereicht gefunden... 

Auch besteht mit der OPC Foundation das Problem, dass ein Großteil der Downloads vorraussetzen, dass man *zahlendes Mitglied* ist... bei mir als Student ist das leider nicht der Fall, da sich die Mitgliedschaft an Firmen richtet...

Trotzdem Danke für deine Idee!

Gruß MarkusMA


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (31 Oktober 2008)

Hallo,

Du könntest Dir mal bei den gängigen Anbietern Merz, Softing, INAT ... 
schauen, ob die mit der Demo- oder Test-Version die LIB mitliefern.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (31 Oktober 2008)

Nachtrag

Vielleicht hilft Dir *Rothenbacher* weiter.


----------



## MarkusMA (31 Oktober 2008)

*Leider auch nicht*

Hallo, ich habe den Link mal ausprobiert. Leider benutzen die ein selbst erstelltes ActiveX Element zum Verbindungsaufbau. Ein solches ActiveX Elemt habe ich jedoch schon... muss aber die Verbindung ohne Verwendung "fremden Eigentums" bewerkstelligen...

Von daher ein guter Link aber leider für mich ungeeignet. Trotzdem Danke!

Gruß MarkusMA


----------



## Question_mark (31 Oktober 2008)

*OPC Typbibliotheken*

Hallo,



			
				MarkusMA schrieb:
			
		

> dass ein Großteil der Downloads vorraussetzen, dass man zahlendes Mitglied ist...



so, ich habe jetzt mal nachgeschaut. Bei der Installation des OPC-Servers werden die Proxy/Stub DLL's eigentlich mitinstalliert. Die neuesten Versionen kann man bei der OPC-Foundation herunterladen, ohne zahlendes Mitglied in der Foundation zu sein. Es reicht eine simple Anmeldung ...
In diesem Link solltest Du eigentlich die gewünschten Dateien (Du brauchst nicht nur die Automation Alarm & Event 1.0 Type Library, sonder auch opc_comn u.s.w.) finden.

http://www.opcfoundation.org/DownloadFile.aspx?CM=3&RI=479&CN=KEY&CI=286&CU=1

Hoffe, das hilft Dir weiter ....

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## MarkusMA (3 November 2008)

*Hilfe- ich komme immer noch nicht weiter*



Question_mark schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Du brauchst nicht nur die Automation Alarm & Event 1.0 Type Library, sonder auch opc_comn u.s.w.



So die  Common Elemente habe ich installiert... schon vor geraumer Zeit.. aber ich bin immer noch nicht in der Lage in VBA die Zeile

*Dim MyOPC_AESrv as OPCEventServer *

zu deklarieren, da es diese Standartklasse der OPC Foundationen immmer noch nicht gibt.. Was mach oich falsch bzw. was fehlt mir?

... die AE Type Library hab ich übrigens immer noch nicht gesichtet. Auch nicht auf deinem Link bei der OPC Foundation und war  er auch nicht Inhalt der OPC Common Elemente.

Gruß MarkusMA


----------



## Question_mark (3 November 2008)

*VB ... Arrgghhh*

Hallo,



			
				MarkusMA schrieb:
			
		

> zu deklarieren, da es diese Standartklasse der OPC Foundationen immmer noch nicht gibt..



Vielleicht solltest Du über einen Import diese Klasse dem Compiler mal höflich bekanntmachen. Oder wie immer in diesem Sch... VB eine Klasse dem Compiler bekanntgemacht wird. Stichwort "Typbibliothek importieren" oder wie immer das in VB heissen mag. 

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## MarkusMA (4 November 2008)

*Dateiname?*



Question_mark schrieb:


> Hallo,
> VB eine Klasse dem Compiler bekanntgemacht wird. Stichwort "Typbibliothek importieren" oder wie immer das in VB heissen mag.
> Question_mark



Hallo ?,

also das nennt sich "Verweise" und findet sich im VBA Editor unter "Extras"/"Verweise"...

damit arbeite ich ja... so habe ich ja auch die OPC Automation 2.0 in das Projekt eingebunden... Jedoch finde ich da leider nicht die AE Type Library ?!
Daher wende ich mich ja an euch... ob sie überhaupt registriert ist, kann ich nicht überprüfen, da ich nicht weiß wie der Dateiname der AE Type Library ist.... kennst du den?

Dank und Gruß MarkusMA


----------



## MarkusMA (5 November 2008)

*weitere Infos*

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe weiter gesucht und bin auf die Inhaltsauflistung der opc_comn.dll gestoßen:
*[FONT=&quot]FiDescription[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]OPC Common 1.10[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]: Proxy/Stub DLL; .NET Wrapper;     IDL/Headers; Project Source Code[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]OPC Server Enumerator 1.10[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]: [/FONT][FONT=&quot]DCOM EXE Server; IDL/Headers; Project     Source Code[/FONT]
                       [FONT=&quot]*OPC Data Access 2.05/3.00*: [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Proxy/Stub DLL; .NET Wrapper;     IDL/Headers; Project Source Code[/FONT]
                       [FONT=&quot]*OPC Data eXchange     1.00*: [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Proxy/Stub DLL; .NET Wrapper;     WSDL/IDL/Headers; Project Source Code[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]OPC Alarms & Events 1.10[/FONT]*: [FONT=&quot]Proxy/Stub DLL; .NET Wrapper;     IDL/Headers; Project Source Code  [/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]OPC Batch 2.00[/FONT]*: [FONT=&quot]Proxy/Stub DLL; .NET Wrapper;     IDL/Headers; Project Source Code[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]OPC Historical Data Access 1.10[/FONT]*: [FONT=&quot]Proxy/Stub DLL; .NET Wrapper;     IDL/Headers; Project Source Code[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]OPC Commands 1.00[/FONT]*: [FONT=&quot]Proxy/Stub DLL; .NET Wrapper;     IDL/Headers; Project Source Code[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]OPC Security[/FONT]*: [FONT=&quot]Proxy/Stub DLL; .NET Wrapper;     IDL/Headers; Project Source Code[/FONT]

Zwar ist die Aussage das ich dort die AE Type Library 1.10 finde richtig, jedoch ist hier ersichtlich, dass diese nur in der .NET Welt funktioniert... Leider ist das Excel VBA aus der DCOM Welt. Was nun?

Dank und Gruß
MarkusMA


----------



## Question_mark (5 November 2008)

*.NET ist auch drin, aber schau Dir mal den Rest an*

Hallo,



			
				MarkusMA schrieb:
			
		

> OPC Alarms & Events 1.10: Proxy/Stub DLL; .NET Wrapper; IDL/Headers; Project Source Code



Versuch doch mal eine andere Interpretation dieser Auflistung :

OPC Alarm & Events 1.10 enthält 
Proxy/Stub DLL und
.NET Wrapper und
IDL/Headers und
Project Source Code

Um das ganze in VB anzuwenden, solltest Du Deine besondere Aufmerksamkeit auf die IDL/Headers richten.

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## MarkusMA (6 November 2008)

*da habe ich gerade auf dem Schlauch gestanden...*

Hallo ?,

du hast recht... ich habe neben mir gestanden und habe mal meinen PC nach "OPC" durchforstet und bin auf die Datei opc_aeps.dll gestoßen... meine gesuchte Datei.

Ich konnt sie ohne weiteres Imlementieren und meinen AEServer deklarieren.

Nochmals vielen Dank für deine Hilfe, auch wenns etwas länger gedauert hat bis ich es verstanden habe!

Dank und Gruß
MarkusMA


----------

